# Signature???



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

How do i put a link into my sig so it can be accessed by clicking on it?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I think that's sponsor/rep only isn't it?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Robbie said:


> I think that's sponsor/rep only isn't it?


Oh is it, didnt know that


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Oh is it, didnt know that


This might help mate 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/228393-putting-hyperlink-your-signature.html


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> This might help mate
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/228393-putting-hyperlink-your-signature.html


Cheers shag


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> How do i put a link into my sig so it can be accessed by clicking on it?


Did you click on the link icon or just copy and paste the address?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Did you click on the link icon or just copy and paste the address?


Copied and paste the addy

But then I saw the link Icon at the bottom and it says invalid url


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Copied and paste the addy
> 
> But then I saw the link Icon at the bottom and it says invalid url


Ah right. I'm sure you're allowed to do it. I've seen lots of people with links to their journals.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Ah right. I'm sure you're allowed to do it. I've seen lots of people with links to their journals.


But they're gold members


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> But they're gold members


And I am????


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> But they're gold members


So is Ash


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> So is Ash





ash1981 said:


> And I am????


Arggggh okay I can't see on tapatalk calm down


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

lol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> lol


My sincere apologise your lord goldship member


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

That's ok

Now go about your duties



Lol


----------

